# qui aurait installé elementary os sur mac ?



## macabee (17 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour , je suis tenté par l'installation d'eos sur un vieux mini intel ( qui ne peut upgrader au-delà de snow ) : ça le fait ou il faut une autre distro ? merci .


----------



## RubenF (18 Décembre 2014)

J'ai Luna en Virtuel et j'aime beaucoup, L'utilisation quotidienne est parfaitement viable sur cet environnement.


----------



## macabee (18 Décembre 2014)

tu procèdes comment ? tu télécharges ou avec un dvd ?


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2014)

Tu télécharges une image ISO du système (par exemple ici).
Tu crées une machine virtuelle avec le logiciel de ton choix (VMWare Fusion, Parallels Desktop ou VirtualBox).
Et tu dis de démarrer cette machine virtuelle sur cette image ISO. Ensuite tu installes.
Puis tu indiques de démarrer sur le disque interne de la machine virtuelle et plus sur l'ISO (pour les prochains démarrages).

Tu peux aussi télécharger des machines virtuelles prêtes à l'emploi. Par exemple ici. Mais je préfère toujours installer moi-même mes systèmes (au moins je sais d'où ils viennent).


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2015)

Ayant décidé de mettre au propre mon MacBook Air, qui tournait sur Mountain Lion, j'ai tout fait bien proprement et installé un nouveau Linux.

Déjà, pour la partie OS X : comme j'avais installé Linux à côté de Lion, la mise à jour vers Mountain Lion s'était un peu emmêlée en recréant une seconde partition Recovery HD pour ML. Ne souhaitant pas que l'histoire se répète, j'ai donc cloné, mis à jour le clone vers Yosemite, repartitionné le disque interne (avec la seule partition OS X et 72 GB pour Linux), installé Yosemite de base (juste pour avoir la partition de secours que j'avais la flemme de faire à la main...), dé-CoreStoragisé le disque interne et cloné à rebours. Ça marche bien même si ça prend quand même beaucoup de RAM, cette chose.

Ensuite : installation de rEFInd (fastoche). Redémarrage sur la partition de secours et création des deux partitions Linux : une de 8 GB pour le _swap_ et le reste pour la racine. Il se trouve que l'Utilitaire de Disque de Yosemite me cassait les pieds à ne pas me laisser allouer la taille souhaitée à mes partitions ; mais celui de sa partition de secours fonctionne comme il faut de ce point de vue.

Enfin, téléchargement d'une demi-douzaines de distributions Linux (des Mint, des *Ubuntu et elementaryOS, donc).
Prendre toujours la version AMD64.
Création d'une clef USB à partir de l'image ISO (voir ici, ça marche parfaitement) et c'est parti.

J'avais envie de changer un peu de XUbuntu, qui évolue peu (euphémisme) donc j'ai essayé diverses interfaces. J'ai tâté de KDE, avec KUbuntu 15.04, que je n'avais plus utilisé depuis dix ans au moins. Très bel environnement, bien pensé, peaufiné et tout ça. Vraiment pas mal du tout. Mais quelques bugs (notamment un VPN qui ne fonctionne pas très bien, bizarrement, alors que sur XUbuntu et Mint 17.1, aucun souci).
Finalement, après l'avoir installée puis désinstallée, j'ai réinstallé eOS et c'est pas mal du tout.

C'est simple, très rapide et plutôt élégant. Toutes les applications empaquetées pour *Ubuntu sont applicables immédiatement donc c'est parfait. Et le VPN fonctionne bien.
Mais j'ai installé Elementary Tweaks parce que ça me fatiguait de n'avoir qu'un bouton aux fenêtres.

Le client de messagerie et le navigateur par défaut semblent fonctionner assez bien (tests à venir).

En tout cas, tout a été immédiatement reconnu tout fonctionne proprement. C'est rapide et léger (moins de 6 GB d'occupés). Parfait pour recycler son Mac si on n'a pas envie d'être trop dépaysé.


----------



## Invité (19 Juin 2015)

J'avais essayé sur mon MB2007.
J'ai pas trop aimé, donc j'ai essayé Mint que j'aime bien.

Mais au final je l'ai ramené à SL.

Par contre, j'ai installé Mint sur un Dell Latitude que j'avais qui ne veut pas passer à OsX (ou que je n'arrive pas à passer, je n'y connais pas grand chose)


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2015)

Faire un hackintosh qui tienne la route n'est pas si aisé, notamment pour les portables (car on ne peut en choisir les composants _a gusto_).

En fait, aucune des distributions ne m'a pleinement satisfait. Mais eOS est léger et pas mal pensé, une dois installés les _tweaks_. La dernière version de KUbuntu est vraiment pas mal : KDE a bien évolué. Je l'ai désinstallé mais je vais peut-être finir par le réinstaller.

J'aimerais bien me lancer dans une *BSD mais j'ai un peu la flemme 

PS 1 : mon prochain ordi pourrait (<- conditionnel) être un DELL sous *Ubuntu. J'hésite.
PS 2 : ce qui m'épate, c'est l'empreinte du système : Linux, notamment avec eOS, c'est vraiment léger ; 4 GB RAM est largement suffisant ; dans le même temps, Yosemite les sature d'emblée... Vu l'utilisation que j'ai de mon MBA, il n'y a pas photo. Sachant que Swift va bientôt être disponible sur Linux, ça n'en sera que plus sympa.


----------

